# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Nova posiljka ljetnih majica na Rodinoj rasprodaji!

## leonisa

Na Rodinoj rasprodaji, na udruznom standu moci cete kupti majice kratkih rukava po 70kn natpisa
mamino čudo(vište)
tatino čudo(všte)
djeca su mali ljudi
mogu biti sve što želim
addicted to mum's milk
ja sam malo sunce

kao i majice za odrasle natpisa 
ima ih raznih....dojite svoje dijete po 70kn
ovo je mlijeko po 50kn


vidimo se! :D

----------


## leonisa

:Smile:

----------


## Juroslav

vidim, i dalje spolna diskriminacija, i dalje ništa za tate   :Sad:  

 :Grin:

----------


## Ena

A majice sa natpisom "Ne po guzi!" neće biti?

----------


## Riana

> Na Rodinoj rasprodaji, na udruznom standu moci cete kupti majice kratkih rukava po 70kn natpisa
> 
> tatino čudo(vište)
> :D

----------


## @n@

Možete li organizirati prodaju majica tako da ih možemo kupiti (mi, volonteri) ili u petak navečer na pripremi rasprodaje ili u subotu na primopredaji robe? 

Naime, ja pokušavam kupiti te majice već skoro godinu dana, nije mi usput Gnijezdo niti mi odgovara radno vrijeme.

----------


## leonisa

na zalost to nije moguce jer ne mozemo organzirati prodaju- svi volonteri su tada na primopredaji.

probaj nazvati u rodu i vidjeti neko drugo vrijeme ili kupnju postom.

----------


## leonisa

silly me

majice dolaze tek kasno navecer   :Wink:

----------


## @n@

Da, majice dolaze u petak kasno navečer, svi slinimo kad ugledamo paket. A ne mogu ih kupiti...   :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

sorry, ali tako je.  :Smile:

----------


## LeeLoo

..a jel'  se mogu negdje pogledat preko kompa - i naruciti ovako online?  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

morali bi uslikat ove nove kratkih rukava. a "online" kupnja- vidi http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=60975  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

evo, nasla sam nesto

npr. djecje majice

----------


## emily

Rodine majice

----------

